# Fiberglass work ?



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm looking for a good fiberglass shop to cut out a floor and reglass it, any one have a shop they would say use ?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

There is a lot of good glass men in the area. Elton Bowlin has a great shop and can do any type of glass work for one. I used Mike Lamb to re-glass our decks on The Contender after the fuel tank change. We have ran her hard many times with out the first sign of a crack.


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks do you have a contact number for either of them ? or shop name.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

*Fiberglass Repair*

We do this type of work all the time. If you would like a free
estimate, give me a call and we will make arrangements for you
to bring it to my shop at Harbor View Marina. 

Thanks, and have a nice day.

Big Mike
www.bigmikesfiberglass.com
850-206-4499


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Use the forum search box and look for Fayne Limbo.... Read the posts and replys.... Fayne is your best bet....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Is Elton Bowlin still open?
I was by there a week or two ago and it looked to be closed.
i.e. all cleaned up outside and nothing setting outside, etc.


----------



## Gotfw (May 10, 2013)

*Fiberglass work*

Fayne Limbo did a transom for me a few months ago and was a good job, on time and at the agreed price. I would use him again.

Limbo Boat Sales & Repair Fayne Limbo
5038 Phoenix Dr
Milton Fl, 850 - 723-2473

No connection but a satisfied customer.
Jim


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Fiberglass work*

This is just to give a update on the floor job. big Mike and his crew are the best bunch of guys I have ever worked with, and the best work from a crew I have ever seen, here are a couple of before and after pics, see for your self. And thanks for the recomendation.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Mike Lamb, 932-6557. One of the best around.

Rick


----------

